# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Coloclom

## Ritxi

Parece ser que Marcos también tiene el vicio de cumplir años 

¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!
images.jpg

----------


## Moss

Felicidades hermano. Que cumpla muchos más. !!

----------


## tofu

Muchas felicidades Marcos :Party: 

Espero que pases un día estupendo y que en el interior de tu tarta se esconda una buena... baraja... :302:

----------


## t.barrie

Ese Marcos!! 

Feliidades!

----------


## mnlmato

Joer... pensé que los moderadores no cumplían años...

felicidades Marcos!!! :D

----------


## MagDani

Feliz cumpleaños, uno mas a la talega.

----------


## eidanyoson

Marcos, Feliz cumple tío.  Te vas haceendo con la edad justa para que te tomemos un poco en serio y todo (jijiji).

----------


## Mag Marches

Felicidades mozo!

----------


## MagNity

Felicidades Colo!!!

----------


## samucabeza

felicidades coloclom!!

----------


## Juliopikas

Niñooooooooooo. ¡Feliz Cumple!
Un abrazo

----------


## Coloclom

Muchas gracias chicos!

Pero hoy no es precisamente mi día más feliz. Tuve un problema con una muela hace un par de semanas. Y el caso es que la raíz de esta estaba a_polla_da sobre el nervio mandibular, y el cirujano me dijo que extraerla podría producirme una parálisis facial. Así que me pasé 2 semanas acojonado hasta anteayer que finalmente me sacó la muela. Y ahora estoy con la cara entera hinchada del lado izquierdo y unos dolores que madre mia! Y encima tengo el lado izquierdo lleno de puntos de la carnicería que me hicieron :(

Sé que es injusto quejarse hoy en dia por un dolor de muelas, sobre todo con la cantidad de personas que están sufriendo con la crisis económica y demás, y más tela tiene quejarse sabiendo que el último en felicitarme ha sido Julio, que hace nada él sí que las ha pasado canutas de verdad, pero esque me da la impresión de que quejarme es lo único que me ayuda un poco a calmar el dolor. Que cosas... Perdonadme que os haya soltado el tostón, pero me he distraído un poco mientras escribía  :117: 


Eidan, casi tienes razón (y la muela es la del juicio), pero madurar no me corre prisa. La verdad que por edad... ya no tengo excusas para nada :( 
Y cómo pasa el tiempo! Hace apenas 2 días me veía con 22 años, siendo moderador y con la posibilidad de aprender un montón de cosas, porque la verdad es que cuando llegas al privado todo lo que pides se te concede. Y ahí me veía yo, con mucho futuro, joven, con capacidad de aprender,...

Y hoy miro lo que he aprendido desde entonces y anoto mis progresos:

Ya no compro impulsivamente.
Sé agarrar el mazo.
Me atrevo a empalmar cuando NADIE mira.

Y nada más! Que manera de perder el tiempo!! Espero que si algún jovenzuelo me lee sea un poco más listo que yo.

Me quedan los amigos. Saber que voy cumpliendo años en el foro y que he echo muchos amigos gracias a él, pero me preocupa que con todo lo que yo he bregado ni una sola chica pase a felicitarme :(  :117: 


Gracias a todos chicos, 
un abrazo mágico,
Marcos

----------


## Pulgas

Felicidades.
Espero que te mejores.

----------


## luis_bcn

muchissimas felicidades  colo!!! espero que se te pase pronto y vuelvas a tus andadas ,jejejje.
un abrazo campeon

----------


## SOFTVADER

Ostras casi que no llego,Felicidades MARIQUITA,jajajaj,espero que dentro de lo malo lo hayas pasado lo mejor posible.
Un abrazo.

----------


## Fran Gomez

Felicidades atrasadísimas... pero felicidades al fin y al cabo. 

Un fuerte abrazo, asturianu  :Smile1:

----------


## renard

Felicidades llego tarde como siempre. &#x202a;¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!! batucada&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

----------


## Mossy

Ups, vi esto ahora de casualidad... plas! bueno, mejor tarde que nunca
Felicidades, Coloclom!

----------


## magik mackey

jo!!! que tarde llego, pero de todas formas muchisimas felicidades!!! y que te mejopres de lo de la muela!!!

----------


## Coloclom

Pues llegais tarde pero se agradece un montón!  :Wink1:  Es agradable ver que alguien se toma la molestia de postear aunque ya no sea la fecha.

Gracias

----------


## Iban

Cuanto más apreciado, más tarde llega la felicitación.

Tenemos algo pendiente...

Y ya ni te felicito, que eso ya no está de moda.

Abrazo.

----------

